# problem with cpu throttling

## omyang

Dear all,

I have a W520 with Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2860QM CPU @ 2.50GHz and gentoo 3.17.7. When installing ATLAS3.10.2 from http://math-atlas.sourceforge.net/, the configure step said 

"CPU Throttling apparently enabled!

It appears you have cpu throttling enabled, which makes timings

unreliable and an ATLAS install nonsensical.  Aborting."

But I have modified every thread to performance mode with the  "sys-power/cpufrequtils" tool. Also in the bios and kernel, I have enabled the performance mode. 

Could anyone tell me what caused this? Or how can I really turn off the cpu throttling if not done with performance mode? Or anyone who has experience with ATLAS, just tell me how to skip this configure step, the option  "-Si cputhrchk 0" didn't work in my case. 

Thank you so much!  :Smile: 

----------

## Ant P.

Does your CPU have a "turbo mode" feature? You'd probably need to turn that off too.

----------

## P.Kosunen

How can i check or monitor if CPU is throttling (Intel Core i3-5010U)?

----------

